# Cpt 93784



## GEMTJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Claim with CPT 93784 & ICD 7962 is rejecting. What am I doing wrong? I am a bit confused with the Comprehensive Code (93784) usage. Would greatly appreciate some guidance.


----------



## Hite (Apr 23, 2014)

*Modifier*

Does anyone know if it is appropriate to append 52 modifier if only 4 of the 24 hrs was monitored.   The data for the 4 hrs was reports and read.  Pleae help


----------

